# Office with a view



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Well, I was taking crap tonight in chat about not posting.... OK, so I'll post a little.

Everybody ultimately wants an office with a view, right? 

I started building a small scenic landscape layout-style track three+ years ago - then started travelling a bunch for work and didn't do much with it besides clean the cat hair off every now and then. I'm at home a good many more nights now, but still spend a lot of time at the desk. Now I could put the desk by the window so I could look out over the yard, but that just reminds me of all the yard work I need to do. Even though it's a work in progress, I'd rather have this view:



Added the illuminated sign last month, now I need to do some "paving." For some reason I went for originality and used L&J AND brass rail train track - but not in the tunnels, so at least the trains quit where it is easy to get to them. There is a reason they abandoned brass train track. Oh well. Not finished but it all works, more bridges and much more cat resistant scenery to add. I like looking up from whatever and seeing some of my favorite slots ready to go. :wave: More getting hauled in all the time.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like it SP!!!! I just felt a jolt from a cattle prod reminding me to get my butt in gear on something for you!! :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

More pix more pix!

Thanx Jeff. You know we cant read...but we do likes ta look at duh pitchers.


----------

